# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Phân tích địa chỉ dự án Vạn Phát Avenue

## tenten

Vạn Phát Avenue dự án Đất Lô đang làm mưa làm gió tại môi trường Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất chốn Tây Nam Bộ, thu hút một lượng rộng lớn nhà đầu tư thứ cấp cho cũng như người tiêu dùng quan tâm bởi số lượng sản phẩm cung cấp phong phú. với độ lớn ngay 42 ha, dự án công trình Vạn Phát Avenue hay có cách gọi khác trung tâm người ở Minh Châu nằm ở trên mặt tiền Quốc lộ 1A, nằm trong phường 7, nội khu TP Sóc Trăng, tỉnh Sóc Trăng.



sở hữu vị trí độc đắc hiếm hoi, dự án thừa hưởng hoàn toàn hệ thống hạ tầng giao thông quan trọng với những trục đại lộ, ích lợi nước ngoài khu hiện tại hữu hứa hẹn làm cho đời ở của người dân thêm tiện nghi, chuẩn bị đáp ứng toàn bộ nhu cầu an cư, dự án, khai thác hoạt động.

độ phủ sóng quy hoạch toàn trung tâm dân sinh sống chiếm phần 35%, 65% diện tích S sót lại tập ttrung vào tập hợp hạ tầng cơ sở, cây xanh cũng như chuỗi ích lợi trung tâm. được mang lại ra môi trường 600 lô Đất Nền Nhà Và Đất, căn biệt thự thiết kế 4,2×25m, 5×25m và 6×25m. ưu thế của một đô thị trẻ cùng với nền tảng cơ sở đồng bộ, độ nóng của BĐS Nhà Đất miền Tây Nam bộ, dự án công trình Vạn Phát Avenue Sóc Trăng hứa hẹn khi là khu vực an cư lạc nghiệp tuyệt vời, mở ra cơ hội đầu tư mũi nhọn tiên phong tiềm năng của môi trường địa ốc nơi đây.

tổng quát Vạn Phát Avenue
thương hiệu dự án: trung tâm dân cư Minh Châuthương hiệu thương mại: Vạn Phát Avenuechủ đầu tư: khu đất Xanh Miền TâyVị trí: Quốc Lộ 1A, phường 7, TP Sóc Trăng, tỉnh Sóc Trăngquy mô khu đất: 41,832 hamật độ xây dựng: 35%Sản phẩm: cộng đồng cư, gần kề, căn biệt thựlợi ích nội khu: 7 công viên cây xanh, shophouse thường mại, trường mẫu giáo hướng Dương, trạm sức khỏe, nhà văn hóa…diện tích S nền: 4×25, 5×25, 5×26m
địa chỉ dự án Vạn Phát Avenue



dự án Vạn Phát Avenue nắm giữ vị trí rất đẹp trước mặt Quốc lộ 1A, thuộc địa bàn phường 7, nơi đây địa điểm đông đúc nội khu TP Sóc Trăng, khu vực quy tụ nhiều cơ quan hành chánh đầu não, bệnh viện, trường học, trung tâm thương mại của tỉnh. với địa thế vàng, trung tâm dân ở Vạn Phát Avenue nhanh chóng kết nối những trục đường khu trung tâm vào yếu như: Hùng Vương, Phạm Hùng, Tôn Đức Thắng, Trần Hưng Đạo, Phú Lợi, Trương Công Định…Đặc biệt, vị trí dự án ở giữa siêu thị điện máy chợ rộng lớn và Tân Huê Viên – hạ tầng chế tạo bánh Pía lừng danh nhất Sóc Trăng, cách KCN An Nghiệp 500m, cùng với lợi ích dịch chuyển mang đến chuỗi tiện ích nội khu đông đúc.

Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất Sóc Trăng được những Chuyên Viên đánh giá sẽ hot vào năm 2020, lọt được vào khoảng nhìn của những ông lớn. với vị trị chỉ cách TP Cần Thơ – Thủ phủ của miền Tây Nam bộ chỉ khoảng 1 giờ dịch chuyển cùng như thế mạnh nổi bật về tài chính biển như: dịch vụ vận tải, cảng biển, năng lượng sạch…

*bài viết liên quan : dự án [replacer_a] trở nên thu hút người tiêu dùng nhờ vào mức giá cực hấp dẫn*

thêm vào đây là sở hữu văn hóa nhiều bản chất gồm có những tiệc tùng, lễ hội độc nhất như Chùa đất Sét, Chùa Rơi, hồ nước Ngọt, chợ nổi Ngã Năm, liên hoan Ooc Om Boc, liên hoan Nghinh Ông… những năm trở lại đây, Sóc Trăng đang được nổi lên khi là môi trường thu hút mạnh dự án, dòng vốn tới từ những doanh nghiệp lớn vào cũng như bên cạnh nước theo đó giá chỉ Đất Nền Sóc Trăng cũng không ngừng trưởng ấn tượng. Súc hút của Đất Nền Sóc Trăng cũng đến từ hệ thống hạ tầng giao thông liên chốn đang dần đồng bộ, cụ thể như:
lan rộng ra con đường hạn chế Quốc lộ 1 – TP Sóc Trăng, cải thiện đoạn từ TP Sóc Trăng đi huyện Châu Thànhcải thiện Quốc lộ 61BĐầu tư cải thiện, lan rộng đường Quốc lộ Nam dòng sông HậuQuốc lộ 60 nối những tỉnh: Tiền Giang, Bến Tre, Trà Vinh, Sóc Trăngđường Quản Lộ – Phụng Hiệp nối Hậu Giang, Sóc Trăng – Bạc Liêu – Cà Maudự án công trình cầu Đại Ngãi 1 và Đại Ngãi 2, bắc qua Cù lao Dung, không nghỉ tiềm năng kết nối giữa Sóc Trăng và Trà Vinhđưa vào sử dụng con đường tỉnh 940nâng cấp con đường tỉnh 932, 933, 939, 939Bđầu tư mặt đường tỉnh 934B, con đường từ TP Sóc Trăng đi huyện Trần Đề
dự án cao tốc Châu Đốc – Cần Thơ – Sóc Trăng tổng kinh phí đầu tư 68.980 tỷ đồng, 1 trong ba tuyến đường cao tốc trục ngang quan trọng của địa điểm Đồng bằng dòng sông Cửu Long, tham gia nhiều khu cảng biển trên Cần Thơ với cảng nước sâu Trần Đề, cùng với liên kết những trung tâm kinh tế tài chính sống động giống như Cần Thơ, Long Xuyên, Châu Đốc cũng như các cửa khẩu quốc tế dọc tuyến đường biên giới cạnh bên Campuchia.

dự án công trình đầu tư quy hoạch cảng Trần Đề độ lớn vốn hơn 40.000 tỷ đồng giữa những cảng nước sâu rộng lớn nhất khu vực Đồng bằng dòng sông Cửu Long. Lộ trình năm 2030 khi cảng nước sâu này đc ứng dụng hoạt động để dịch vụ nhu cầu giao vận hàng hóa liên thông vào địa điểm sẽ tạo nên lực tác động rộng lớn cho Sóc Trăng đi lên kinh tế cộng đồng

dự án khu công nghiệp Trần Đề quy mô 160 ha cùng với tổng kinh phí đầu tư 1.230 tỷ VNĐ đã được phê duyệt chủ trương đầu tư…

----------

